
Golfers who play well are more likely to see the hole as larger - nickb
http://www.brainmysteries.com/Research/Perception_of_hole_size_influenced_by_performance.asp
======
DanHulton
This is ridiculous. Almost CLEARLY a case of mistaking cause and correlation.
It seems almost obvious to me that the "good" golfers see the hole as larger
because they perceive the game as easier. It's not that they are better
because they perceive the hole to be larger.

The idea that they are working on research to enable you to see the hole as
larger in an attempt to improve play is laughable.

------
stcredzero
Does this notion generalize? Do pickup artists see women as 'looser?' I guess
it works.

